# confusing german blue rams!



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

So I have a male and female german blue ram, and my female has been very shy and doesn't fight with anyone in the tank. The male in the tank would chase her sometimes and when she would see him she would lose her color. So I thought they would not be a pair and I believe they still arnt a pair. But a couple days ago I noticed they looked like they were courting, I've seen videos and looked up what their courting looked like and it was exactly what they were doing. So I have some mesh sheets holding some java moss in it to make a carpet at the front of my tank, and the moss has been coming through a lot now and my female ram has now been puffing up her fins and hovering over this moss and chasing all the fish away from it, even the male ram, and even the kribensis cichlid that she was always scared of. She's been doing this for about two days now. But I don't see any eggs, any ideas what's going on????


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe she is just getting the area ready for her upcoming spawn. My female ram did that. Good luck with your possible spawn. I haven't been very successful with them; they would lay the eggs but then either they ate them or the cories did.


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

Yah maybe that's it, I guess I'll just have to wait and see, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is her papila sticking out, that's how you know if a fish laid eggs, the females should be blunt while the males should be pointed, does she curve her body over a certain spot, if so she is fanning the eggs.


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

Where is the papillae?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Where the anal fin would be.


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't believe she has any eggs, and you would think the male would be helping protect them if she did. But anyways she is still trying to guard that area and getting in lots of fights over it. Its has been over a week now that she has been trying to guard it.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Nikki77D said:


> I don't believe she has any eggs, and you would think the male would be helping protect them if she did. But anyways she is still trying to guard that area and getting in lots of fights over it. Its has been over a week now that she has been trying to guard it.


In my experience, the male sometimes is the one guarding the eggs and other times it's the female. It's not always the same. I would think after more than a week, if there are viable eggs, you should see wrigglers soon. Good luck.


----------

